# Oddities



## colin (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 5, 2004)

I love that one with the blue screen of death.  I'm glad to see that our Airports are using the most secure OS ever made. (hmm maybe that was a little sarcastic)


----------



## colin (Aug 5, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I love that one with the blue screen of death...



I took that in Toronto airport last week.  I was waiting to board my flight and I noticed the monitor showed a BSOD, so I whipped out my camera and took a photo.  About 200 people were looking at me like I was some kind of nutter.

Oh, to be a geek.  Some people just don't understand ;>


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## malachite (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Huminaboz (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin (Aug 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

That is too friggin funny.


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2004)

:lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## ormia (Aug 6, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Alison (Aug 7, 2004)

*Links gone *


----------



## AirVenture (Aug 7, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## colin (Aug 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Aug 8, 2004)

Heh heh...funny!


----------



## Alison (Aug 8, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 8, 2004)

That's funny.  I like the new av BTW.


----------



## Alison (Aug 8, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> That's funny.  I like the new av BTW.



Thanks, I'm going to bring that picture when I go in to get my tatoo of an artichoke


----------



## AirVenture (Aug 9, 2004)

lol...interesting Alison


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2004)

She dropped a bit of whipped cream from her pie on the table and decided it would be a good idea to lick it off instead of wipe it up
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3cf06b3127cce8282cacad5ab0000001610

My son just stuck his face all up in my camera.......
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3cf09b3127cce82b58c03ba050000001610


----------



## colin (Aug 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## badazzpanda (Aug 15, 2004)

Saw this resteraunt sign on Lamma island, Hong Kong!


----------



## colin (Aug 26, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua (Aug 30, 2004)

this is the most odd thing ive seen lately....

someone has built  the doorlock into the building's wall :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

i was trying to find out what its for, but i still have NO idea! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 







ps.this is the wall of the building i live in .... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## BrettG (Aug 31, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I love that one with the blue screen of death.  I'm glad to see that our Airports are using the most secure OS ever made. (hmm maybe that was a little sarcastic)


That picture had me laughing when I saw it.  It reminded me of a time when I was in an arcade, one of the machines had a windows error popped up on the screen 

My submission:


----------



## jeans (Sep 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Sep 5, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2004)

Heh heh...those lights look huge!  They are probably really expensive and couldn't afford em!


----------



## K8 (Sep 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jeans (Sep 7, 2004)

*hums* The wise man built his house upon the rock.


----------



## anua (Sep 18, 2004)

i dont know if its odd, but i think its funny


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd say it's pretty odd!  Nice colors there though! Heh heh.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 19, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> i dont know if its odd, but i think its funny



I think it's very odd, very funny, and a great photo


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua (Sep 21, 2004)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, now THAT'S odd!


----------



## anua (Sep 21, 2004)

ha ha, core, i couldnt belived that too,when i saw it!-


----------



## pilgrim (Sep 21, 2004)

haha, that last one is halarious anja!
poland sure has some crazy looking buildings :shock:


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought those legs were real!


----------



## Lula (Sep 22, 2004)

hehehehhe cool shots anja!

Those r odd for sure!


----------



## jadin (Sep 24, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 24, 2004)

Jadin, I love it!!!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, that's hilarious!!!!  I love it!!!!


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

Poor Seren is going to grow up with a fear of cameras now!   :twisted:


----------



## jadin (Oct 21, 2004)

Talk about a great capture..


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 21, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here's what happens when you have a jumpy cat, a good flash, an itchy trigger finger and a good sense of humor.




Its a bird... its a plane.... it's... it's.... well too damn funny is what it is


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

wasn't sure where I should put these...guess it should be alright here...here's kitty!












These make me laugh everytime I look at them!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

Man thats a crazy toungue! That cat must cough up some crazy hairballs! 


Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

more like DISGUSTING hairballs!!!!  Gotta watch where I step when I come home at night.  Ick!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> more like DISGUSTING hairballs!!!!  Gotta watch where I step when I come home at night.  Ick!




uke-rig: GROSS uke:


Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah..I figured that would get a reaction like that!


----------



## conch (Dec 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch (Dec 2, 2004)

>



hehe, looks like cheese strings.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 15, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hex Child



Oh my god, I will definitely have to find the 'hermetically sealed child container' store if my girlfriend and I ever have an accident.


----------



## Lula (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## JonMikal (Feb 18, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## nikon90s (Mar 7, 2005)

I love this one


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 8, 2005)

thought this was funny when i found it.  and yes, i did find it like this...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 8, 2005)

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 29, 2012)

This is somehow NOT going to work ... :scratch: 




0196_13-June_Naperville von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 24, 2012)

From my garden yesterday..


----------



## Jeff15 (May 6, 2018)




----------

